# Forcer l'actualisation du calendrier gmail



## Mike4444 (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Dans l'application "Calendrier", fournie par Apple (sous iOs 4.2.1), il est possible d'y faire figurer un calendrier créé sous "Google agenda".
Du moment que je modifie ou crée une entrée dans ce calendrier sur mon iPhone, je souhaiterais que l'actualisation/synchronisation se fasse tout de suite. Malheureusement, il faut souvent attendre plusieurs minutes.
Y a-t-il un moyen d'accélérer le processus ? ou de lancer une actualisation manuelle dans l'application "Calendrier" ?
D'avance, je vous remercie de vos réponses.


----------

